# Stoudamire: Blazers "scared" of Wallace



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

A very revealing quote from Damon Stoudamire on Rasheed Wallace:



> "With Rasheed, he was a little more loud, a little more of a prankster, and that was a little *unsettling* for some people, a little *intimidating* for some people," Stoudamire said. "Rasheed was going to tell you how he feels, and that was good at times, but other times it wasn't. I'm not saying that his enthusiasm was always *detrimental*, but outgoing guys like him are *intimidating and a threat*, and other guys won't say it, but they were *scared*, so Rasheed had that effect indirectly."


Wait a minute! Stop the presses!!

I thought Wallace was loved and adored by his teammates. I thought he was an all-around good guy who made everybody around him better. I thought he got a bump rap from the media for being a negative influence on the team.

Now, lo and behold, we find out that there was tension in the locker room as a result of Wallace. It might even have been "unsettling." It might even have "intimidated" some of the players, and "scared" others. He may have even been a "detrimental" force.

This is not some "biased" sports writer saying this. It's Damon freaking Stoudamire, one of Wallace's best friends!! 

It's clear that Wallace dominated the locker room and set the tone on the team. It's also clear that a lot of players were afraid to challenge him because of his talent and his overbearing personality. Individuals influence chemistry and team culture, there's no doubt about it.

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1077541202169721.xml


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

Oh yea lets all believe Whiny Stoudamire who is more of a cancer on the team than anyone, see whats funny is you will give him love yet he has been BUSTED twice for weed, has to be the MOST inconsistent player on the team but like 3 times has called players out this year in the media. 

The guy is a joke he may be having a good run now which is cool , but if this is true you why did Allen love him so much, Why does cheeks praise him and was dissapointed about the trade, why did Brown give him nothing but love. 

I think Stoudamires comments are just to boost his own reputation here because he is probably hoping P-Town will re-sign him cause no other team wants him.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Oh yea lets all believe Whiny Stoudamire who is more of a cancer on the team than anyone, see whats funny is you will give him love yet he has been BUSTED twice for weed, has to be the MOST inconsistent player on the team but like 3 times has called players out this year in the media.
> 
> The guy is a joke he may be having a good run now which is cool , but if this is true you why did Allen love him so much, Why does cheeks praise him and was dissapointed about the trade, why did Brown give him nothing but love.
> ...


Riiiiiiggghhhhht.

You've got you head in the sand.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiggghhhhht.
> ...


If u are going to open your mouth then please explain..

Oh Damon has had a couple good games so forgive and forget WAKE up dont be a hypocrite, to totally Dawg on Sheed because of Technicals but yet forgive Damon who has ruined are reputation more than anybody with 2 weed busts which one was with a pound. 

So whats better than to boost your own reputation than by calling out your teammates. or ex teammates.

Oh but since you were in the locker room then you must have seen this first hand. Damon would never say something that wasnt true just like the weed wasnt his either.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Oh Damon has had a couple good games so forgive and forget WAKE up dont be a hypocrite, to totally Dawg on Sheed because of Technicals but yet forgive Damon who has ruined are reputation more than anybody with 2 weed busts which one was with a pound.


I don't care about weed busts or technical fouls. I don't care how inconsistant Damon Stoudamire is. Admittedly, I can't stand his game. That's not what we're talking about here. 

The article was about creating negative energy in the locker room. Rasheed Wallace did that with his negative personality. I have ALWAYS said that Rasheed Wallace was a bad teammate. Damon Stoudamire, self professed as one of Rasheed Wallace's best friends, is basically agreeing with me and a few others on this board.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't care about weed busts or technical fouls. I don't care how inconsistant Damon Stoudamire is. Admittedly, I can't stand his game. That's not what we're talking about here.
> ...


I just wanted an explanation thats all, but IMO there are more coaches and Teamates who have praised sheed than not. You might be right in SHeed could have been a horrible teamate, cause like you, I have to base off of media which sucks. 

I just think Damon caling people out is a way to truly boost his own Rep, I mean can you kind of see where i am coming from.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Was Damon talking about Rasheed's team-mates in this quote...

...or Rasheed's opponents?

Because the first time I read it, it sounded to me like he was talking about opponents....

PBF


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Riiiiiiggghhhhht.
> ...



Hardly. Damon is a con-artist right to the bone. How can any of us be sure whether he is telling the truth or just blowing smoke?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> Hardly. Damon is a con-artist right to the bone. How can any of us be sure whether he is telling the truth or just blowing smoke?


If he was trying to con people, wouldn't he have thrashed Bonzi Wells in the press as well? Blaming him for all the teams problems. It's pretty telling that he DID say these things about his smoking buddy Wallace and not Wells.

To me, it sounds like Damon is trying to tell the truth in the nicest way possible. He doesn't want to make his friend Wallace look bad, but he wants people to know the atmosphere has changed.


----------



## Scarlett Black (Jan 2, 2003)

I read that quotation from Damon on Rasheed and I fail to see where he was making a judgment on Wallace or Damon was whining. Damon stated that Rasheed was a little loud and a prankster and that some people find that intimidating. Well, some people _DO_ find loud, opinionated people intimidating. 

The only whining I hear going on is from this board's Damon detractors. 

SB


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

First thought of mine was that the article was likely paraphrased, and not very accurate of Damon's sentiments. I mean read it...no way does our inarticulate idiot use words like "unsettling", or "detrimental". At least not without about 100 ums and ahs, with another 100 y'knows thrown in. This is all from a guy who was willing to let his own father take a fall for him, he is all about Damon and only Damon.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scarlett Black</b>!
> I read that quotation from Damon on Rasheed and I fail to see where he was making a judgment on Wallace or Damon was whining. Damon stated that Rasheed was a little loud and a prankster and that some people find that intimidating. Well, some people _DO_ find loud, opinionated people intimidating.
> 
> The only whining I hear going on is from this board's Damon detractors.
> ...


Yes Damon does whine remember last year? also he likes to take the heat off of him so why not take a better time than now when his buddy gets shipped and then start talking garbage. 

He also may not be talking crap maybe I am mis-understanding what Damon is really saying, but I think best if Damon just dealt with his own problems and quit trying to blame others like he has twice so far this season.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't really buy it...

I also don't really buy the idea that Sheed and Damon were such great friends.

Damon has never held back when it comes to taking shots at Sheed through the papers. He was happy enough to blame Sheed for hurting the team given any opportunity - be it the techs or not being agressive enough on offense.

Strange that he never managed to find any fault in his own game or personality.

I guess the players in Atlanta were also scared of Sheed? They were so scared that even after he left, they faked beaming praise, just to make sure that he didn't pull some terrible prank on them like put stink bombs in their lockers next time Detroit plays Atlanta...

What a crock.

I wish the papers would drive the "lead guard" out of town too, but it'll never happen because he's such a suckup. He's not even an articulate suckup... ahhhhh!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> I guess the players in Atlanta were also scared of Sheed? They were so scared that even after he left, they faked beaming praise, just to make sure that he didn't pull some terrible prank on them like put stink bombs in their lockers next time Detroit plays Atlanta...


so, after 1 game in ATL, Rasheed is supposed to be the same as he was in 7 years in portland?

there are a lot of things that a player can't do when he's just been traded, and acting like his normal self right out of the game is one of them.'

Thats a big reason why Bonzi isn't flippin the bird, swearing at the coach, and all the other crap he "did" in Portland. He also can't do it because the organization wont enable him like they were in Portland.



> What a crock.
> 
> I wish the papers would drive the "lead guard" out of town too, but it'll never happen because he's such a suckup. He's not even an articulate suckup... ahhhhh!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

It's a Jason Quick article. Of course it's going to have something negative about Rasheed.

Dan


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Atlanta is just one example though...

When everyone else is singing his praises as a player and teammate, it makes me very suspicious that Damon is pulling his old and busted "pass the buck" routine.

Meanwhile, I have never heard any comparable quotes coming from any player or coach about Bonzi. People around the league like Sheed - I don't think the same applies to Bonzi.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "It's a Jason Quick article. Of course it's going to have something negative about Rasheed."


That's right, it's all Quick's fault. I'm sure he put those words in Damon's mouth. 

Geez, talk about shooting the messenger.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Talkhard, let Sheed lose a few more games for the Pistons and all this love for Sheed will go away in a hurry. 

The media will hate him again and Sheed will be getting T's and getting chucked and it will be business as usual.

Hell they lost to a Magic squad with Tmac only scoring like 12 points on the Pistons home court. Sheed had the ball in his hands at the end and he didn't even draw iron. 

Then he started throwing his arms at the refs, same old Sheed.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yep, same old Sheed. By the end of the season, Pistons' fans will probably be begging him to sign with the Knicks.


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> Oh yea lets all believe Whiny Stoudamire who is more of a cancer on the team than anyone, see whats funny is you will give him love yet he has been BUSTED twice for weed, has to be the MOST inconsistent player on the team but like 3 times has called players out this year in the media.


So? Mouse was one of Sheed's closest friends on the team. The day that Sheed was traded he went directly to Mouse's house and they stayed up all night reminiscing about the good times that they had together. 

I believe every word that Mouse said, why would he bad-mouth his friend? Sheed was traded involuntarily, and regardless of whether or not he would have left eventually, this trade wasn't his doing.

Give Mouse some credit, because it is certainly due.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The thing is we learn our values "WE HOPE" from our parents. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see where Sheed began to go very very wrong!

The inerterviews with Sheed's mom said it all. She has built into Sheed that bullying and intimidation are good things to define what others will allow you to get away with. Hell, SHE EVEN SAID THAT SHE LOVES TO INTIMIDATE PEOPLE TO SEE HOW FAR THEY"LL LET HER PUSH THEM! That's his mom people!


SO it's all BS that Damon is saying the same thing?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Political_Baller30</b>!
> 
> 
> So? Mouse was one of Sheed's closest friends on the team. The day that Sheed was traded he went directly to Mouse's house and they stayed up all night reminiscing about the good times that they had together.
> ...



Are u kidding? Please say you forgot a LOL in the post.

MOUSE IS DUE CREDIT lol yea right, he is the laughing stock of our team.

Also who has said they are GREAT friends? No where that I have seen.
If you know the blazers then you should KNOW that Mouse always PUTS the blame somewhere else than on him. And this was the easiet way to do it.


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

Come on now........

How would he benefit from spreading lies about Sheed? If Mouse wanted to prove that Sheed was the problem, rather than insulting him through the media why not just try to win games? If the Blazers proved that they were a better team after the trade that would speak for itself.

In no way does he benefit from spreading lies about Sheed. This isn't about placing blame, because we were 7/8 before the trade.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey 024? Why do ya always have to ask if someone really watches the Blazers than they'd know type of questions? Did ya miss the part where he said he was a mod on a different Blazer Board? Maybe he just sees it different from you or happens to think like I do that Sheeds a punk!

He's only been here like 10 seconds and you're feeding off of him! 

Geez!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> The thing is we learn our values "WE HOPE" from our parents. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to see where Sheed began to go very very wrong!
> 
> The inerterviews with Sheed's mom said it all. She has built into Sheed that bullying and intimidation are good things to define what others will allow you to get away with. Hell, SHE EVEN SAID THAT SHE LOVES TO INTIMIDATE PEOPLE TO SEE HOW FAR THEY"LL LET HER PUSH THEM! That's his mom people!
> ...


Rasheed may have been intimaditing people but you know who's fault for lettin him? PORTLAND, 

if Rasheed was so mean, are you saying a bunch of grown men are scared of sheed ? I highly doubt it, seriously think about it. 

Do you think Pippen or or zach would take crap from Rasheed without a fight, I mean we know Zach fights. Why would so many people give him praise including the OWNER. Then out of No where, here comes Damon with comments. It just dont make sense, and we will probably wont know the truth for a long while, but for know I think IMO that Damon is putting blame on someone other than himself.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Hey 024? Why do ya always have to ask if someone really watches the Blazers than they'd know type of questions? Did ya miss the part where he said he was a mod on a different Blazer Board? Maybe he just see's it different from you or happens to think like I do that Sheeds a punk!
> 
> He's only been here like 10 seconds and you're feeding off of him!
> ...


Oh so u agree that DAMON deserves Credit, give me a break, damon deserves squat! 

Damon has had good games but every one seems to forget what controversy he has brought to the team too. 

Im not saying agree with me me but I have every right to voice my Opinion too, and just like you, you want every one to think sheeds a punk.


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Hey 024? Why do ya always have to ask if someone really watches the Blazers than they'd know type of questions? Did ya miss the part where he said he was a mod on a different Blazer Board? Maybe he just sees it different from you or happens to think like I do that Sheeds a punk!
> 
> He's only been here like 10 seconds and you're feeding off of him!
> ...


Haha, thanks for the support Terrible, but I live for this kind of stuff. I came here for this type of debate .

I don't hate Sheed, but I think that he was immature, and often mistreated his teammates. If DA wasn't so quiet I'm sure that he would be saying exactly the same thing as Mouse.

We are unfortunate because our team leader has been such a bad example in the past, and now his statements lack validity in the eyes of many. I don't blame anyone who doesn't want to listen to Mouse, but I agree with what he is saying in this case.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

024 ,The difference is I'm talking hoops and you're talking posters. 

See what I'm saying?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

It surely would explain the teams non
backing of him in public at times.
I don't remember the team falling over themselves to back him when he fought with the guy on the loading dock.
Nor the time he was fined 7 games or the other times he has been in trouble.
Or the dead silence when they had that 
long road trip without him.
They said nothing on his behalf when he threw that towel at Sabas..
They glared at him ..

I have no reason to not believe Damon despite his off the court trouble.
I think Damon pretty much says it like it is.

Or the time Scottie told him to shut up in the locker room..
He was laughing so hard after a loss,the interview couldn't be heard with Scottie.

By the way,
If i had to sum up the one biggest thorn in my side about Sheed,it was his laughing after losses.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Political_Baller30</b>!
> Come on now........
> 
> How would he benefit from spreading lies about Sheed? If Mouse wanted to prove that Sheed was the problem, rather than insulting him through the media why not just try to win games? If the Blazers proved that they were a better team after the trade that would speak for itself.
> ...


damon is a me first player and has been that way since he has been here, and when we were winning before that trade damon took the most flack because all he would do is dribble and then look for a shot for himself, alot of that winning was sheed and DM and patterson. I am happy Damon has finally stepped it up after how many years here, but still good to see. 

I do think we are better after the trade just because we do have a great inside presence now with theo .

Finally Welcome to the board sorry if I come off like a jerk, but I am very passionate about the blazers.


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> damon is a me first player and has been that way since he has been here, and when we were winning before that trade damon took the most flack because all he would do is dribble and then look for a shot for himself, alot of that winning was sheed and DM and patterson. I am happy Damon has finally stepped it up after how many years here, but still good to see.
> ...


You didn't come off as a jerk, I can relate to you as I am a very passionate Blazer fan as well  . And for the record, I love Sheed to death (I own two of his jerseys). 

Damon has been selfish, yes. I think that his whole career will appear more selfish that it truly is, because he will never aspire to the level that his rookie year implied he would. 

He'll never reach the level he was at in Toronto, and I believe that hurts him inside.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

The only thing we can hope for is that Damon smokes less weed and continues to be the leader of assists in the NBA. I could give a rip if he shoots or scores, we know he doesn't play defense and he's short, but what he can do he's doing well.

I can live with that until he's traded or his growth pills kick in.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Combining Damon's opinion with his
dribbling?? they don't have much in common.

His court play has zero to do with whether
you believe his statement about Sheed.

As far as the statements about "now he is speaking up,after he is gone"..
I guess those persons have not had many years of experience in the work place??

It sometimes takes the person leaving to clear the air. I worked witht the same boss
for 27 years,now have a new one.
I am finding out every day,my feelings about him were not unique.
Most people have started with..
"I am glad he is finally gone,he intimidated me so much"
They didn't say that they hated him..just that he intimidated him..


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Combining Damon's opinion with his
> dribbling?? they don't have much in common.
> 
> ...


Man do u not read the earlier posts? his on the court dribbling was over credit being due to damon, please dont remark on something unless you understand what you are commenting on.

Second I could gives rats anymore cause the only time we are going to know if damon is telling the truth, is if a bunch of teammates and coaches suddenly come forward and say sheed was horrible in the locker room. But for now its like 4 coaches and a full team vs Damon comments. I tend to believe coaches and other reliable people over Damon.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

well I don't read your posts...


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

:rotf: 

This thread is a great litmus test. If you hate Sheed so bad you feel required to say nice things about Damon......you may have a problem!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> well I don't read your posts...


Then dont comment..


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Grouch, my bigger concern is why are you flying Piston colors now? 

Say it isn't so!


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey024? You realize that Jackie isn't a boys name don't ya?

I think you could cut some slack to a women holding her own on a board full of guys like us!


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Grouch, my bigger concern is why are you flying Piston colors now?
> 
> Say it isn't so!


 

Just pulling everyones' leg(s) a bit! I hope the Pistons have a good season - but it is mostly because I admire the job Dumars has done.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> Hey024? You realize that Jackie isn't a boys name don't ya?
> 
> I think you could cut some slack to a women holding her own on a board full of guys like us!


um ok...If she wants to debate then lets debate but all I ask is to read prior posts to know what you are actually commenting on, this is a blazer board not a boy vs girls board


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> um ok...If she wants to debate then lets debate but all I ask is to read prior posts to know what you are actually commenting on, this is a blazer board not a boy vs girls board


Boys or girls...jackie's POV is reasonable and yours is Mel Gibsonesque nutjob conspiracy theory.

Damon has no reason to lie, and I actually don't see his comments as being particularly mean spirited. 

Sheed has a powerful personality, and he liked to screw around a lot and some guys didn't neccesarily appreciate that.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks guys and gals.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Boys or girls...jackie's POV is reasonable and yours is Mel Gibsonesque notjob conspiracy theory.
> ...


Oh and that one guy being Damon...


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

024, I would think you'd appreciate my thoughts on Sheed since you're bullying Jackie the same way he does the refs.

It's not just about discussion cause your taunting her as well and ya know it!

Of all people I should know! Don't ya think?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh and that one guy being Damon...


No. Boumtje-Boumtje clearly didn't like it. I doubt Wes Person appreciated it. Arvydas Sabonis didn't appreciate it. Pippen. The list goes on and on...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

to some posters:
:starwars: :starwars: 

to the majority here: 

It's that boy girl thing


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> 024, I would think you'd appreciate my thoughts on Sheed since you're bullying Jackie the same way he does the refs.
> 
> It's not just about discussion cause your taunting her as well and ya know it!
> ...


lol how am i bullying? Seriously...Its called debate But, 

Here I will try to be more calm with my discussion because I really do like this board and donnt want you all to hate me . sorry.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Boumtje-Boumtje clearly didn't like it. I doubt Wes Person appreciated it. Arvydas Sabonis didn't appreciate it. Pippen. The list goes on and on...


source please? Something that says other than Damon that Sheed was a bully? Thats all I want, If you find me something credible I will apoligize, because if sheed was really a jerk in the locker room then I dont approve of that just like you dont. But I see nothing other than Damon coming out all of a sudden.


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

I just don't understand where some of you are coming from. In no way did I read that Damon was saying the team is now better or he could now perform better. All I really got out of it was that the locker room was a quieter, calmer place.

I think that anyone who's been involved in team sports or even a general social gathering can relate to the relative mood of the event when there's one overbearing personality there. In a quieter, (my own interpretation here) more professional environment, it seems very reasonable that everyone would have a bit more confidence in speaking up.

For me, it's very easy to expect that all of these players are type-a personalities and be comfortable in such an environment but in reality, I'm guessing that's not the case.

Damon still sucks and I actually like watching this current group regardless of if they're better or not.


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> source please? Something that says other than Damon that Sheed was a bully? Thats all I want, If you find me something credible I will apoligize, because if sheed was really a jerk in the locker room then I dont approve of that just like you dont. But I see nothing other than Damon coming out all of a sudden.


Not to be rude, but I am starting to question whether or not you are a true Blazer fan.

How can you possibly be oblivious to the incident that took place on Bonzi's last day? The hit Boumtje Boumtje with a basketball. Even if he (Boumtje) never came out and said that Sheed was a bully, I'm sure he felt that way.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Political_Baller30</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to be rude, but I am starting to question whether or not you are a true Blazer fan.
> ...


Again you say he felt that way without really knowing what happens, how do u know Sheed didnt apoligize? or how it really unfolded. its called media fabrication to make things sound worse than they are. 

Are you oblivious enough to believe everything the media says to a T?

I am a die hard Blazers fan you dont have to worry about that but I find it funny how you stick up for Damon yet he is part of the OLD ERA.




> Fans are not coming back. In my eyes, the people that are choosing to attend Blazer games because of the trade are not true fans. These are people who abandoned our players when things got rough, and trash-talked our team when there was controversy (Bill Walton, Jason Quick).


With a post like this why are u even debating with me or even questioning my blazermania love.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

How about Sheed attacking Dunleavy in the locker room!
Throwing a towel in Sabas's face knowing Sabas was to classy to smush him into the ground on national TV!
Attacking a ref all of 5'8 after a game!

What is your definition of a bully 024?

Maybe we should start there!


----------



## Political_Baller30 (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> Again you say he felt that way without really knowing what happens, how do u know Sheed didnt apoligize? or how it really unfolded. its called media fabrication to make things sound worse than they are.
> ...



 

If someone hit me with a basketball resulting in a few minutes on the hardwood, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't accept a simple apology.

I am completely aware of media exaggeration, but I really dont think that you had heard about this story until now.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Terrible</b>!
> How about Sheed attacking Dunleavy in the locker room!
> Throwing a towel in Sabas's face knowing Sabas was to classy to smush him into the ground on national TV!
> Attacking a ref all of 5'8 after a game!
> ...



Man I have never heard of Sheed attacking Dunleavy, do u have a story on it, Im being serious cause I cant not rememebr for the life of me.

Throwing a towel was sheed letting his emotion take over, Sheed has been the only player that had emotion here. I admit that was dumb by Sheed but Sheed was getting mad that Sabas wasnt covering his man and he had to back up every play. Didnt say I agree with it.

Attacking a ref...There is 2 story's to this one he was running after the ref and people had to hold him back and one where he was trying to talk to him about the game, which one u believe is your opinion, but since u so not like sheed I have a feeling I know which story u like more.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Political_Baller30</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually the story was broke by Quick, which Means we heard it before anyone in respomse to I just heard it  
and guess what the story has changed several times since then so maybe you just heard about the story.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Political_Baller30</b>!
> 
> If someone hit me with a basketball resulting in a few minutes on the hardwood, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't accept a simple apology.


Is it possible that RBB is feeling bullied and has decided not to complain about the incident, in spite of being traded to Cleveland? Sure.

Is it possible that he was able to shrug it off as horseplay? Absolutely. As far as I know no serious damage was done and there was no malicious intent behind the shot... RBB might hold a grudge but I know that I don't think I would.

Ed O.


----------



## knickerbocker2k2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Actually I remember the towel incident. Rasheed was upset because he got elbowed by Sabonis (accident). I think he also got elbowed by him earlier in the week. That was very classless, but I think it was spur of the moment. It aint like he planned it to be seeing on national tv.

As for the personality. I think what he meant to say was Rasheed has dominating personality. Look at him on the court. Every two seconds he's yelling "foul", "trave", "and 1", "haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa". I think it's in he's nature to be soo outgoing. He's always showing his emotions. I've being around people like that, and for the most part you like them because their fun, but at times they can have too much of personality. I don't thing damon was saying that Rasheed was a bad guy. Maybe he meant as a contrast to Shareef & Ratlif, who seem to be introverts & don't show too much emotion?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

changing the subject but Wallace related..
how is this for poor reporting.
check out this headline..
If anything it should show no picture and
say that management cost them the money..not Rasheed.
In defense of Rashhed,i think that it is terrible.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4353889/


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> 
> In defense of Rashhed,i think that it is terrible.


I agree. Rasheed earns enough bad press for stuff he actually does... it's too bad that this story is being molded by some outlets to look like it was Wallace's fault.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree. Rasheed earns enough bad press for stuff he actually does... it's too bad that this story is being molded by some outlets to look like it was Wallace's fault.
> ...


when did fault ever become an important factor in how the media reports things?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yeah, that headline is very misleading. For once, Wallace wasn't to blame. The Pistons screwed up, not him. 

But check out this line about tonight's game against Philly. Does it sound familiar?



> "In his second full game with the Pistons since a three-team trade brought him to Detroit last week, Rasheed Wallace was called for a technical foul in the third quarter, and his constant complaints to officials drew jeers from the crowd."


http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/4356105/


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> 
> Wait a minute! Stop the presses!!
> 
> ...


I'm a little late to this thread, but where does Stoudamire identify those "people" as teammates? Perhaps he was referring to fans and members of the media, many of whom *did* act threatened and scared.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Minstrel, he's definitely talking about Wallace's teammates. The comment was made in a discussion about the differences in the Blazers before and after the trade. Damon made the point that Shareef is more quiet and low key in the locker room, whereas Wallace is boisterous and intimidating.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
I wonder what Rasheed had to say about Damon's comments.
*


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

This can't be confirmed but a rumor has it that Rasheed Wallace responded to the Stoudamire comments saying, "He was probably stoned". :grinning:


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

OK, let us assume that Damon has found God or something and is now a reliable source of info.

IF this story is true, it says a lot more about the other 11 guys in the locker-room than it does about Wallace. "OOOO! Sheed is boisterous and opinionated. I'm so scared!"

Last summer, some of you took exception when I suggested that the Blazers should be looking to trade for someone like K-Mart or Artest. Every serious contender, even the saintly Spurs, has a few guys on their roster who are full of piss and vinegar! 

Nice guys may not finish last - but wimps do!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Oldmangrouch</b>!
> OK, let us assume that Damon has found God or something and is now a reliable source of info.
> 
> IF this story is true, it says a lot more about the other 11 guys in the locker-room than it does about Wallace. "OOOO! Sheed is boisterous and opinionated. I'm so scared!"
> ...


I agree but disagree with this.

No one wants someone that you actually have to fight with.

It isn't fear of THEM so much as fear of the confrontation or legal connotations behind it. 

Imagine someone actually stood up and gave rasheed a quick one to the throat. rasheed goes down in a heap and so did the person's life.

These are grown men. Athletes. I know that if I REALLY wanted to, I could kill a man with the wrong/right type of shot. Break bones, jaws, ribs ... all sorts of nasty stuff. 

Not everyone is a wimp if they don't want to face confrontation.

Play.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

I don't see how this is so unbelievable to so many posters. Didn't anyone read about that incident where Sheed tagged Ruben B with a ball during practice? Anyone remember him throwing a towel in the face of the consumate pro, Arvydas, during a playoff game? Frankly I'm not surprised. I'm glad he's gone, and I believe so are most of the Blazers.


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RG</b>!
> This can't be confirmed but a rumor has it that Rasheed Wallace responded to the Stoudamire comments saying, "He was probably stoned". :grinning:


*
lol @ that rumor.

It would be funny if Sheed really said that about Damon.
*


----------

